# Magging a Reel



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Being new to Casting reels, I am curious to the magging process. From what I understand, magnets are installed in the reel to slow it down. That is the confusing part, buy a fast reel and slow it down, kinda like buying a fast sports car and driving with the handbrake on. Since it is a popular procedure I am sure there is logic to it.
So without out calling me an idiot would someone explain in laymen's terms, the how and why's to doing this.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

google faraday lenz's law, basically a magnetic field will smooth up the movement of materials that will not stick to a magnet (aluminum spool) doesn't put drag on it but still helps control over run better than thumbing a spool.
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

well it won't let me edit my post for clarification, so will try again, a magnetic field makes current, that current is what smooths up the rotation of an object as long as it is a conductor, even if it will not receive drag from the magnetic field, it does impart drag, but its much smoother than applying your thumb to a spool, have magged reels up to 6/0 in size, they do not cast very far but are controllable, I can lob my 600H's that are magged 50 yards thowing a pound of weight and 3/4 pound of bait on 6' rods. can get 70-75 yards from my 4/0 sized reels on 12' heavers, one of my fave shark casting outfits was a magged 4/0W on a 12' heavy, loaded with 60# braid, till some guy wanted it worse than me.
js


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Js is spot on regarding the braking function of magnets. 

To address your question about fast reels, when you cast a conventional reel, you have to make sure the spool doesn't release line faster than the bait flies through the air. If the reel lets line out faster than the bait flies, the extra line gets tangled on the spool creating a tangled mess. Your goal when casting these reels is to slow the spool just enough to match the speed of the bait.

Starting with a fast "sports car" reel just means you have minimal friction in the reel, so it casts smoothly and can spin quickly if you put a lot of power into the cast. Outside of competition casting, and the few guys that can cast 150+ yards from the beach, super fast reels are unnecessary. My surf reels tend to freespool for 10 seconds with brakes on, and they cast beautifully. 

Magnetic brakes slow the reel to avoid tangles, but they still allow the reel to spin freely and make long casts. Some reels use centrifugal brake blocks, and these are great too. Reels with no brakes require you to use your thumb to slow the reel, which sucks and makes for more overruns (tangles) and shorter casts.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good info here.

Mags are just another form of cast control. Modern reels designed for surfcasting come with at least one and often two forms of braking. Many have centrifugal brake blocks, quite a few have magnet control and some have both. As stated above, you have to be able to apply just enough braking to prevent the spool from outrunning the line leaving it and causing a zing-pow. Adjustable mags are GREAT because they allow you to adjust the amount of control you are applying based on the conditions. A headwind?? More mag. A tailwind?? Turn the mags down a few clicks. Also if you are running thinner line to get more distance, you'll need a touch more mag to control. Thicker line, you can get away with a little less mag.

Ideally, you should not have to touch your thumb to the spool during flight with a properly tuned reel.

Tommy


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks to all, very helpful information even my DA self understood it. Tommy, your last statement, "Ideally, you should not have to touch your thumb to the spool during flight with a properly tuned reel." Do these conditions ever exist?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Bosco said:


> Thanks to all, very helpful information even my DA self understood it. Tommy, your last statement, "Ideally, you should not have to touch your thumb to the spool during flight with a properly tuned reel." Do these conditions ever exist?


Unless there is a headwind, it's easy to tune a reel so that no thumb is needed until bait hits the water.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bosco said:


> Thanks to all, very helpful information even my DA self understood it. Tommy, your last statement, "Ideally, you should not have to touch your thumb to the spool during flight with a properly tuned reel." Do these conditions ever exist?


Absolutely. A properly tuned reel is a beautiful thing....


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bosco, buy an akios 757 ctm, you'll see
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Bosco, stay away from 757 CTM. Had 2 and they were pure junk.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Another reel is not in the budget for now, I have a Blue Yonder, new version, guess it will have to do for my training reel for time being. Blew this season's budget, back when 2na posted about Conflict sale at Nuese Sport Shop.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

A properly tuned blue yonder (old model) has been known to outcast the magged elite, with out all the knobs and sliders to get in your way. 

One of the reasons I fish Newell P220's is because the're compact, light and sit in your hand perfect. Mine are lightly stadic magged and will throw in any conditions day or night. That same control is also possible with brake blocks. It's all about tuning the reel for YOU.


----------



## Shootrj2003 (Aug 20, 2021)

So if you have a graphite spool it can be magged ,right?( graphite conducts electricity) also if you added metal ,a ring to the side of a plastic reel that would work,how you would is up to you but if you did it could work right?I find this fascinating Captain.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You have to attach a metal (aluminum or steel) washer to a graphite spool in order for the magnet to work.


----------

